# Paranormal Activity 4....out on home video April 8th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ENTER A WORLD OF BLACK MAGIC, SUPERSTITION AND POSSESSION IN A HORRIFYING NEW UNRATED CUT



Screen shot 2013-12-16 at 11



Shocking Extended Version Debuts on Blu-ray™ Combo April 8, 2014
Featuring Intense New Footage Not Seen in Theaters



Experience the Terror Two Weeks Early on Digital March 25





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – “The activity is back with a wicked and evil vengeance” in “the scariest Paranormal yet” (Steve Barton, Dread Central), when the horrifying urban thriller PARANORMAL ACTIVITY: THE MARKED ONES debuts on Blu-ray Combo, DVD and VOD April 8, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Fans can be the first to bring the terror home when the film arrives on Digital two weeks early on March 25th. Called “a refreshing, reinvigorating and creepy new chapter in the series” (Ryan Turek, Shock Till You Drop), PARANORMAL ACTIVITY: THE MARKED ONES expands on the world created by the phenomenal horror franchise with an intense tale of black magic, superstition and possession set in a gritty urban environment.

 The PARANORMAL ACTIVITY: THE MARKED ONES Blu-ray Combo includes both the theatrical version of the film, as well as an extended, unrated cut, and intense additional found footage not seen in theaters.



PARANORMAL ACTIVITY: THE MARKED ONES Blu-ray Combo Pack

The PARANORMAL ACTIVITY: THE MARKED ONES Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description with English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 televisions with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles.

Blu-ray:

o Extended, Unrated Version of the Film (HD)

o Original Theatrical Version of the Film (HD)

o Found Footage

DVD:

o Original Theatrical Version of the Film (SD)



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 

A single-disc DVD containing the theatrical version of the film will also be available on March 25th.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

6 SIGNS SOMEONE YOU KNOW IS POSSESSED

The following information is provided as a public service.

Knowing the signs of possession is your first line of defense against demonic incursion. While possession symptoms may vary, there are tell-tale signs that can indicate the presence of a malevolent spirit. Possession may be indicated if a person demonstrates some or all of the following:



Skin Tone

Sudden onset of ashen, pale or sallow skin along with substantial dark circles around the eyes.

Eye Color

Change of eye color, especially if the whites, irises and corneas turn completely black.

Foreign Objects

Appearance of non-organic material in the eye sockets, nasal cavity or throat.

Levitation

Rising off the floor at will or failing to fall to earth.

Increased Strength

Unexplained, sudden increases in muscular power, such as the ability to fling full-grown men
more than 15-20 feet.

Malicious Acts

Uncharacteristic behavior including, but not limited to, pinning an animal against the ceiling using only the mind or pushing an aged family member down a flight of stairs.








and of course a test to make sure you're not "marked" 

http://www.areyoumarked.com/


----------

